# What does your poodle look like right now



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Lenny


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice earlier today


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Pia


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

(I'm relaxing in the bath and she likes to check in.)


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Here’s all 3 of mine right now while I’m trying to change the bedding on my bed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

The groomer comes next Tuesday - I promise!


----------



## moubre01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Stella with her new hairdo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

The aftermath of vacation. So dirty!!! Going to be brushing out leaves and mats this weekend. And washing the stinky out!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

So many beautiful babies


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm jealous of the wine fridge, Mfmst!

I have a long list of dog-friendly wineries to visit with Violet when the weather improves.


----------



## Grannyhorsesitter (Dec 17, 2019)

My Emma sporting her first real clip.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Miss Merry is sporting a 'stache and foster puppy Rose modeling her big girl cut
















Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

MerrysSarah said:


> Miss Merry is sporting a 'stache and foster puppy Rose modeling her big girl cut


I like your foster pup! Do you hope to adopt him?


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> View attachment 464459


I can't recall the last time I saw a photo of Buck. He looks great in that groom.


----------



## Grannyhorsesitter (Dec 17, 2019)

My Emma sporting her first real clip.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Zephyr taking a nap


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Aero playing with a stick this morning:








Dewey getting a belated bday cake today at my daughters house :


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My phone is so much bigger and heavier than my last one, and my only camera, so I miss a lot of photo opportunities because I’m not always carrying it. Buck is always in that basic groom. He’s got a new groomer who added the Valentine’s bandanna❤


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Vita said:


> I like your foster pup! Do you hope to adopt him?


Fingers crossed it works out  we love her

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## moubre01 (Oct 14, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> View attachment 464454
> 
> 
> (I'm relaxing in the bath and she likes to check in.)


I wish mine had manners like yours. I have to lock Stella out when I take a bath because she always ends up in the tub with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Wow. Just combed him before I left for work.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

While I am on the computer having my coffee, Renn is at my side.


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

playing out in the yard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol- Buck is one handsome dude but I zeroed in on the wine fridge too!
Here’s a few of my poodle and mixes I just snapped. Gracie had to be shaved with her coat change so she is sporting a jacket in our 16 degree weather. Max has no desire to go outside with the girls and prefers to lounge on the couch in a sunbeam!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Love the hair!


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lying on the couch waiting for Mama to start grooming









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

moubre01 said:


> I wish mine had manners like yours. I have to lock Stella out when I take a bath because she always ends up in the tub with me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh believe me - that's happened here, too! ? And for her first few months, she didn't handle it well when I said, "Nope!" and tried to escort her out. Serious puppy tantrums. 

I had to work hard to ignore her. My husband would hear the barking from down the hall, and he thought I was nuts to keep trying. But then one day, like magic, she stretched out next to the tub and just....fell asleep.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Enjoying a quiet afternoon in her silly diaper.



















For some reason, she prefers the ottoman to the couch.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Zeke just got combed out again and is in front of me looking at something else: that almost never happens 










(ai just posted in the grooming section too but wanted to share it here.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Here’s my mpoo mix trying to focus on a toy, but getting more into the loving...


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I am really enjoying all these pictures! Great idea for a thread.

One more quick one for Zeke. He had a small boo-boo from the groomer doing a small nick on his neck, which he has now made rather big. So this is what he got...


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's Noelle.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I love these pups, it's been a bit seeing pics of some you your babies I love it.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Love this thread! 
Diva right now... It’s half term so the children are off school, so lots of fun and play! It’s bed time for the kids now ?


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Stretchy noodle


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

A mess LOL, but a having fun mess ?.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Our weekday morning routine: wait out front with the kids for their bus, while playing a bit of fetch.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Watching TV...


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Watching TV...
> 
> View attachment 464608
> 
> ...


Stella - poodle cross - does this too on a multi-daily basis.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So cute, jojogal! Peggy will stand on the ottoman and do all sorts of play-with-me sounds and gestures at the TV. For the longest time I thought she was just looking at her reflection in the screen, but finally I tried turning it on for her and she settled right in to watch.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Wow. It's funny because my two pay absolutely no attention to the tv at all. I watched the rescue dog show over the weekend, and nothing! I think out of the 5 dogs I have had in my life, I only have had one dog that ever seemed to "watch tv" and would go crazy when she saw animals on the screen.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> Wow. It's funny because my two pay absolutely no attention to the tv at all. I watched the rescue dog show over the weekend, and nothing! I think out of the 5 dogs I have had in my life, I only have had one dog that ever seemed to "watch tv" and would go crazy when she saw animals on the screen.


My last girl would go NUTS if she saw anything animal-like on screen. Even a crawling human or an animated logo could set her off. She'd try and get behind the TV!

Peggy on the other hand doesn't really react to animals on screen. She might perk up if she sees a dog, but not often. Mostly she's just mesmerized. ?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> My last girl would go NUTS if she saw anything animal-like on screen. Even a crawling human or an animated logo could set her off. She'd try and get behind the TV!
> 
> Peggy on the other hand doesn't really react to animals on screen. She might perk up if she sees a dog, but not often. Mostly she's just mesmerized. ?


It's interesting. Misha really seems to like watching stuff like birds and squirrels on tv. And it seems he really enjoys watching dog agility runs. He did freak out about seeing some cheetahs on tv a couple weeks ago. He stood up like a meerkat staring at the screen barking. But he realized they were okay after a minute.

While I'm grooming him I often will put my laptop in front of him and play dog agility runs or turn on "cat tv" which is just HD video of birds and squirrels. I think it helps him to not be bored.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> It's interesting. Misha really seems to like watching stuff like birds and squirrels on tv. And it seems he really enjoys watching dog agility runs. He did freak out about seeing some cheetahs on tv a couple weeks ago. He stood up like a meerkat staring at the screen barking. But he realized they were okay after a minute.
> 
> While I'm grooming him I often will put my laptop in front of him and play dog agility runs or turn on "cat tv" which is just HD video of birds and squirrels. I think it helps him to not be bored.


? I know that exact pose! I used to play episodes of Meerkat Manor for Gracie.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Also, in an effort to be honest haha. He is enjoying a short summer trim. I am enjoying the lack of burrs and brushing. He doesn't seem to be bothered by the decrease in modesty. People still constantly call him a girl. His face says _Don't you have enough pictures of me_


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

He looks sweet and velvety.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> So cute, jojogal! Peggy will stand on the ottoman and do all sorts of play-with-me sounds and gestures at the TV. For the longest time I thought she was just looking at her reflection in the screen, but finally I tried turning it on for her and she settled right in to watch.


I find it so funny when dogs react to the tv. Especially when they play noises or bounce up and down (like trying to get a better look or sniff them). Have to wonder if they are saying “PLEASE come out and play with me!” I think it’s one of the cutest things ever.




Dogs4Life said:


> Wow. It's funny because my two pay absolutely no attention to the tv at all. I watched the rescue dog show over the weekend, and nothing! I think out of the 5 dogs I have had in my life, I only have had one dog that ever seemed to "watch tv" and would go crazy when she saw animals on the screen.


I haven’t had a dog before that would pay any attention to it much less sit/lay down to watch an entire show. I wonder what makes it so very interesting to some and not others?




Raindrops said:


> While I'm grooming him I often will put my laptop in front of him and play dog agility runs or turn on "cat tv" which is just HD video of birds and squirrels. I think it helps him to not be bored.


I love it! It’s like distracting a little kid when you cut his hair or braid her hair or do other things that make them impatient.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> He looks sweet and velvety.


Yes I can't stop touching him. Everybody says he looks like crushed velvet. And he is much happier snuggling now that he doesn't overheat constantly. My boyfriend and I constantly joke that he looks like Pongo from 101 dalmatians when he disguises himself as a labrador. We keep saying _Look, I'm a labrador!_ in a British accent. Like this...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Yes I can't stop touching him. Everybody says he looks like crushed velvet. And he is much happier snuggling now that he doesn't overheat constantly. My boyfriend and I constantly joke that he looks like Pongo from 101 dalmatians when he disguises himself as a labrador. We keep saying _Look, I'm a labrador!_ in a British accent. Like this...


I LOVE IT! I think I need to watch that movie again.


----------



## moubre01 (Oct 14, 2019)

So today is Love your pet day and my bad girl is lucky that I love her because her grandma just sent me these pictures saying she was having a blast finding things of mine to play with ( she babysits Stella while I am at work) Gotta love em!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moubre01 (Oct 14, 2019)

So today is Love your pet day and my bad girl is lucky that I love her because her grandma just sent me these pictures saying she was having a blast finding things of mine to play with ( she babysits Stella while I am at work) Gotta love em!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvMyStdPoodles (Feb 16, 2020)

jojogal001 said:


> Wow. Just combed him before I left for work.
> 
> View attachment 464505


----------



## Artsifrtsy (Oct 22, 2019)

Bed Head


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Came in from her morning constitutional and settled into this ladylike pose until breakfast was served:


----------



## Paintedpoodle20 (Jan 28, 2020)

Up in my face as usual attention queen


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Waiting for dog school


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Crashed out next to me


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Normie met Finn the Corgi at puppy play.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Grandma Journey got groomed today! Still so pretty at seven


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Grandma Journey got groomed today! Still so pretty at seven


She's a beautiful color.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's Noelle again.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko with Artemis ??


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Coffee and a poodle:


----------



## Grannyhorsesitter (Dec 17, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> Stella - poodle cross - does this too on a multi-daily basis.
> 
> View attachment 464613
> 
> ...


Lord, how cute! Stella would go nuts here at my place as we have the real thing. Emma plays with them all thru the fence wether they want to play along or not AMD teats up like the young ones. Newest fetish is the new baby!


----------



## Grannyhorsesitter (Dec 17, 2019)

Grannyhorsesitter said:


> Lord, how cute! Stella would go nuts here at my place as we have the real thing. Emma plays with them all thru the fence wether they want to play along or not and rears up and bucks imitating the young studs. Newest fetish is the new baby!


----------



## Artsifrtsy (Oct 22, 2019)

Twiz was groomed this week - I love when his face is trimmed.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Sassy Bea








Sweet Pia








Handsome Len


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Relaxing on his couch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Nova this morning.










I’m out town with Nova and my Dd but my last photo of Sandy was this one last week I think. She isn’t really brushed here.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Morning coffee & a poodle ritual:


----------



## Artsifrtsy (Oct 22, 2019)

Couch potato


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Looking more poodley as the fur comes back in now. Very handsome sporty look at the moment though.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She got _very_ comfortable while I was taking a bath tonight. I had to step over her a few times while getting ready for bed before she finally accepted bathtime was over.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Diva in her first ringcraft class ? she did so well. So proud!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Vee said:


> Diva in her first ringcraft class ? she did so well. So proud!
> View attachment 465227


Looking like a true diva! What a pretty girl and a very cute pose.


----------



## Hermelien1989 (May 30, 2014)

Just gave gioia (miniature poodle) a make over. My parents liked the long haired version more, I like the trimmed version more

















Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

Before:









After:


----------



## moubre01 (Oct 14, 2019)

A few pics from this weekend. Stella took her first trip out to the camp with me. She loved it and did not want to come back home. But we realized that she does need a shorter cut as she is like Velcro and everything she walked through on the bank was stuck to her 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

A little silly time in the evening...


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

VanessaC said:


> Before:
> View attachment 465231
> 
> 
> ...


 And I bet they were fast asleep until you got there with the camera lol! I think poodles love to pose!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Someone is POOPED after her first class in over a month. She was a superstar.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

My little buddy keeping me company while I work. I love his current fur length. But he is starting to pick up lots of seeds again 









Edit: then he woke up and tried to be cute


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Tried AND succeeded!


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

townferret said:


> View attachment 465285


Awwwww?


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Awwwww?


obstacle course designer


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

townferret said:


> obstacle course designer


?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice 








Pia








Lenny


----------



## TERIN (Mar 27, 2019)

I love all the great photos, 
Dogs are so much fun & fabulous company


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Hero Dog Third Class. 

Came home from the vet with fewer parts than he left with.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dianaleez said:


> Hero Dog Third Class.
> 
> Came home from the vet with fewer parts than he left with.
> 
> View attachment 465403


Poor Normie! At least it's over with. How's he doing?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Throwing a bit of a poodle temper tantrum aka flopping about repeatedly until I get annoyed enough to suggest we go do something fun:


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Poor Normie! At least it's over with. How's he doing?


I think he may try to put the cone on the vet when he sees her in two weeks.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Lol


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)

wow she brought me my slippers. I tried and tried to teach her this when it was cold out, Now that it is 85 degrees and Im barefoot- go figure!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Normie had a rough night last night with the e-collar. Can't blame him. 
He's sleepy today (so are we!).


----------



## moubre01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Stella got groomed today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So pretty, Stella! Our groomer had to cancel Peggy's appointment, because she was in direct contact with someone with a pending COVID-19 test. 

Peggy better hope I don't get tired of her unruly 'do and tackle it myself!

Puppy posin' today in the sunshine:


----------



## moubre01 (Oct 14, 2019)

I love Peggy’s pictures! She is so pretty! [emoji3590] I was worried that Stella’s groomer was going to cancel. It was very different getting her groomed today. Her groomer is taking all the precautions that she can. She comes out and gets them and then brings them out to you when you pick up. No one is allowed inside right now. You have to take off their collar and leash and she uses one of hers and they go straight to the tub when dropped off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)

awww poor Normie, those things are such a hassle.
Stella belongs on a vogue cover- so chic!
I love furry Peggy, I wouldn't change a thing about her look- she's has effortless beauty.
(and she knows how to look fierce for the camera!)
Noodle got groomed today too. Exhausticating.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I love that little trio!

Here's Peggy, pretty much summing up our day.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Peggy's chill. Normie's looking for action. Note the wet dirty feet.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dianaleez said:


> Peggy's chill. Normie's looking for action. Note the wet dirty feet.
> 
> View attachment 466121


He looks ready to take on the world!


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

Groot and Snoop keeping our bed warm 🥰


----------



## JennaLei (Nov 4, 2019)

Piper & Gypsy sleeping in my office while I sew









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Typical chilling.


----------



## Willowgirl (Jan 28, 2020)

Willow and Basel!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta is as always a hot mess. Today I worked on his ears some - matted so I had to pullout the scissors, which he is afraid of in my hands. Well he was a really good boy and we almost finished one ear. On to the other tomorrow. I am amazed at how well he did with the scissors. Pictures you say - looks just the same as his dreadlocks cover his ears. one day i'll get a picture but I have to sneak up on him. The other thing he dislikes - taking pictures. Always turns away from the camera which leaves me very frustrated.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy's looking like a scruffy old cartoon dog.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Watching for squirrels from the back porch.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

scooterscout99 said:


> Watching for squirrels from the back porch.
> View attachment 466242


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

When I ordered dog food from Petco, I noticed Outwardhound puzzles half price.


----------



## Mimi - The Black Poodle (Feb 2, 2020)

Lovely photos 

We have summer starting in Finland and nature shows its best 💕










Mimi & Franz


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mimi - The Black Poodle said:


> Lovely photos
> 
> We have summer starting in Finland and nature shows its best 💕
> 
> ...


WOW😍😍


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

How nosey is your poodle? Normie loves to spy on the neighborhood.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dianaleez said:


> How nosey is your poodle? Normie loves to spy on the neighborhood.
> 
> View attachment 467079


Sisko likes to spy on everything😑


----------

